# Classical music for great celebration and odd moment?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I got two magnificiant gemstone from greenland one is greenlandite a rare form of aventurine from greenland and of course the other one is crystalized tugtupite gemstone .I had tugtupite from mont st hilaire here in canada but they were not has decent has this piece it's supremo and it cost me a hundred bucks, greenlandite cost me about 50$ but i could had get a bigger one but i wanted to make myself a necklace.

Than i bought some chartreuse to celebrated this crucial moment in my life i wanted so hard greenlandite i was connect to this gemstone could not find it built frustration over time.

Now i feel releived i found my holy graal, and the tugtupite gemstone i have is hmm lets says wow...

*But this said let's get to the music *, what should i be lisening right now what would fit , my first idea was cappricio espagnol by Rimsky Korsakov i dont know why , but they most be better music for sutch event

*What would go well whit la Chartreuse this french liquor that is druidic*, common it made of 130 herbs it has a special ''buzz'' you dont get whit regular alcool and it's 55% alcohol. So what ideal music for sutch triumph i got my gemstones and im drinking fancy french liquor *what should i been lisening to?*

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Was my intervention kinda lame im


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not a drinker, so perhaps it went over my head. I think any music you enjoy or are excited about would be suitable for celebrating.


----------

